# Towels for bedding?



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I use carefresh as my bedding right now, and generally I like it, but the price is starting to get to me.

I was wondering if old towels would be okay to use, as long as they get changed enough. I really don't care about how pretty the cage looks and I have plenty of old towels around. I'd rather use that then go buy fleece. 
Anyway, I've heard with younger rats if the towels fray they can get caught in the threads and injure themselves, but I'm curious if this was for all rats or just the babies.

Help appreciated!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I've started using towels instead of fleece and I like them a lot more, as long as your rats don't chew them beyond recognition like my girls do they should be okay.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Ah, okay, thanks! I'm gonna give it a try next cleaning day.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Some people do seem to advise against towels as their nails can get caught in the loops.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have had towls in a few of my cages for a while, and never had an issue with that.
BUT i can see it maybe being an issue if the towls are old and frayed.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It doesnt have to be old and frayed. If they chew holes that can be enough to leave exposed threads, which can tangle around toes and legs. Thats why everyone uses fleece rather than towel. If your looking for an inexpensive bedding use newspaper.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I won't use towels because my girls are avid chewers. I'm fairly happy with fleece. It can smelly fast if you have messy kids, but even after they chew it I find I can reattach it enough to reuse it, so I haven't had to buy any more yet.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Depends on how the towels are woven. The ones I'm using are a very tight weave almost like berber carpet. They don't seem to fray or have loopy threads. I don't give them to the girls because they like to chew everything to death and beyond, but they're good for the boys because they absorb the urine better and they don't chew them. I wouldn't recommend them for chewers, but they're working great for me so far


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I use towels for my boy for the odd time I've found myself out of bedding. I don't have a problem with holes or smell as long as it's cleaned on a regular basis. I do recomend fleece though if you can get it. I find the towel makes a great soft bedding for those fatties who have HLD.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I only have 3 boys and they really don't chew much at all, but I'll be sure to keep an eye on them. They seem to like it so far though.


----------

